# What does DP feel like for you?



## bmxbribri (May 19, 2012)

I am suffering pretty bad and don't know If is DP or something worse.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

I explained the suffering I go through for you on your other post. The good news is that I have been living with this a very long time. I am healthy physically and I have a great life. In fact I sometimes say I live the life fantastic. I know this and yet I still struggle every day. But life is an interesting thing to look at through my eyes and so I have been able to continue to somehow occupy myself and not get too bogged down with panic or depression. It still happens however but I am learning to manage it, one day at a time.


----------



## MyNameIs86 (Jul 20, 2011)

DP for me changes day to day. It feels like I don't know anything and feels like i'm high on others. 
My mind feels blank all the time, but sometimes I just feel angry because I should be doing something fun, and that nothing seems fun or enjoyable for me. I know for me it's part depression but the depression comes form DP.








I don't sleep any more. i never know what the next day is going to be for me. Whether I'll be feeling okay, or feel angry as ever like I do today. I'm always in constant pain from my arms and my back and all my parents say is take ibprofin or some pill that doesn't work any more.









I read stories about people meeting their soul mate in college, and I just don't believe it. A lot of crap has happened in my life and every time I try to do something it NEVER works out.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

bmxbribri said:


> I am suffering pretty bad and don't know If is DP or something worse.


I think a lot of people here are scared of going psychotic including myself.


----------



## MyNameIs86 (Jul 20, 2011)

I also feel like nothing is familiar to me. 
My parents feel like strangers. A few years ago my mom and I had the closest relationship. We would go to Disney World at least once a year and it would always be soo much fun. But now it's like I don't know who she is, and that my past has been part of my imagination.

I never feel hungry, and when I do eat, it's like a bottomless pit because I never feel full. I feel numb 100% of the time when i don't feel angry in my mind. I feel like the out cast in my family because the rest of the family can openly joke about stuff and don't care what they say. When i do. I have a fear of talking mostly because I don't want to hurt people's feelings and because I'm extra shy.

In college i was able to do things on my own, such as take the town bus, and just do stuff. Now i just feel like I don't know how I ever survived to be 25 years old. My mind was always going, but I was happy. Also DP for me, when I watch a movie it feels real for me and not a separate part like I'm watching it.

I didn't have any long lasting friends when I grew up. People came and people went because they either lied to me one too many times, or something. But I don't trust people as easily as I used to.

At first when I experience DP symptoms I thought I was going crazy because everything wasn't familiar. I had a different outlook on things such as my home, parents and family. I feel like I really don't know anybody any more.








I don't feel connected with anybody human or animal. I adopted a dog in 2010 and a few months went by and i didn't feel connected to her like I did my previous dog. I wondered why. I still don't feel connected to her but I don't feel like I can give her up.

I just don't know how to act for a 25 year old. I feel like there's a book on how to live at 25... In the past prior to the DP I felt like a kid still. I got excited for trips and christmas. But now holidays feel like any other regular day and when I do go on vacation it doesn't feel like I'm on vacation and just have fun.

I feel like there is nothing else out in life for me. 
If i watch tv, like a reality tv show like Sister wifes I wonder if they are really like what they are on tv.

I never really been religious. None of my family has been religious, but I found myself asking God to make things go back to the way they were. I feel like i'm being punished for some reason. I never drank alcohole under age or did drugs or anything bad. but yet I am being punished for some reason.

I also feel when we do get together with friends or family I always feel like the observer and never really part of the group. Sure I never really talked prior to DP but i didn't mind, cuz I felt included but now I notice i feel not included but I really don't like talking with a passion


----------



## 8years (Oct 26, 2009)

For me depersonalisation hasn't changed one bit in 10 years, 24/7 consistent foggyness and decreased sensual clarity. I don't remember what it was like before except for that it wasn't uncomfortable like this. I have learnt to live life with dp, this has become normality. Still feels scary and overwhelming at times, still feels uncomfortable but you gotta keep swimming forward, I just think of all those worse off.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

bmxbribri said:


> I am suffering pretty bad and don't know If is DP or something worse.


Are there particular things "worse" that you are afraid of? Or is this more of a general anxiety?

The reason I ask is that some of the things "worse" can be fairly routinely or easily ruled out and your mind put at rest. I remember when I first googled my symptoms years ago because I had become increasingly confident my "depression" diagnosis was wrong the first thing that popped up was "schizophrenia"--and I freaked out of my mind. On a scale of 1 to 10, my DPD hit about a 15 at that moment!

Fortunately, I kept reading and saw that there were clear reasons I was not schizophrenic and I also realized that my psychiatrist has specifically ruled out schizophrenia 10 years earlier (although at the time I didn't realize that was what he had done).

So my point is, if you have specific concerns, share them with the community and we can probably better help ease your fears or at least alert you to if you should get checked out for other possibilities.

but my gut is that you have DP--it makes you feel like you are losing your mind at times, for sure,--but you aren't. you are still right here and you still know what is real--even if you don't feel like you do.


----------

